# Some BALL JARS from under the water



## arthur (Jul 24, 2008)

Some that I have accumulated this summer


----------



## arthur (Jul 24, 2008)

2


----------



## arthur (Jul 24, 2008)

3


----------



## arthur (Jul 24, 2008)

4


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2008)

Good looking fruit jar collection going there Arthur. Be careful though they are very addictive.


----------



## arthur (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey I am starting to find that out.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 25, 2008)

NICE FINDS ARTHUR, ESPECIALLY FROM UNDER THE WATER, MAKES IT XTRA SPECIAL...


----------



## glass man (Jul 29, 2008)

LOVE the JARS AND THE ROOM THEY ARE IN!


----------



## Stardust (Apr 5, 2009)

do you see mermaids down there?
 nice collection you have there!
 miss you.
 wish you would drop in from
 time to time.
 BLESSINGS,
 star []


----------



## glass man (Apr 12, 2009)

MISS YOU ARTHUR,HOPE YOU ARE OK! LOVE YOU MAN! JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah where you been?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Arthur. Greetings from another bottle diver. Are you finding them with the lids too?


----------



## thadhenshaw (Apr 28, 2009)

Man those are some nice jars,!  I found some old looking  jars the other day that say ball, mason on them. I was wondering how you can tell the age of a jar. I dont  usealy collect jars but i could not leave  them behind  thanks thad


----------



## Stardust (Apr 29, 2009)

JAMIE HE'S OK. HE'S BEEN WRITING BOOKS AND JUST GOT ONE RELEASED.  HE'S A VERY INTERESTING MAN. I'M GOING TO DROP HIM A LINE AS I THOUGHT OF HIM YESTERDAY. WE'VE BEEN IN TOUCH.


----------

